# I have an idea for a post



## Di Cruz31 (Oct 5, 2015)

*I Say a name of a country or state, and the person bellow me saids something about that country. If they traveled there they can say something about their stay there and something fun that happened, if not they can say something about that country they'd like to do. So after someone answers the next person would have to name a country. Ok, here I go. 
South dakota*


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 5, 2015)

South Dakota:

I lived there

I enjoyed seeing storms come in on the prairie and getting up early to make from scratch meals for 8 year old schoolchildren. Rez dogs galore.


----------



## Di Cruz31 (Oct 5, 2015)

Nevada


----------



## Art101 (Oct 5, 2015)

Been there done that a few times,Got to drive over the Hoover Dam was kinda nifty,used to hop off the train and go right in the casino there for free drinks and nickle slots.


----------



## Di Cruz31 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Utah
Come on peeps, I know ya'll are awake haha*


----------



## Brother X (Oct 6, 2015)

Utah

Land of the funny underwear, blue laws and "private club" dues to drink.

Spent 1 month in Ogden. The girl wasn't worth it.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 6, 2015)

Grants pass


----------



## spectacular (Oct 6, 2015)

Grants pass Oregon

Got busted for shoplifting trailmix at grocery outlet and spent 3 days in jail.in the same cell block as one lady who cut off a guys ear, another lady in on gun and drug charges, and another lady in for making meth.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 6, 2015)

Delaware


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 2, 2015)

Only been to delaware with an uncle and his camp. Did lots of cocaine, fished and some hunting and walking.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 2, 2015)

Andddd Kentucky


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 3, 2015)

When I was younger I remember taking a fieldtrip to the Slugger museum in louisville and driving I65 on vacation. The first train I hopped was in Evansville IN and rode south over the Ohio River and through Kentucky into Nashville so that was pretty exciting. Not much else comes to mind.

Montana?


----------

